# New Torstein Horgmo Edit



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Shout out from Torstein.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice edit! Awesome riding!! (...Old Fart in me _hates_ the soundtrack tho!) :dunno:
End up watching a lot of these clips that get posted with the sound muted! :laugh:


----------



## Steez (Jun 25, 2011)

I was just about to post a pic of him shouting it out haha








but extremo beat me to it


----------

